# MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL WHO CELEBRATE JESUS' BIRTH TODAY!!!



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2009)

_MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU AND KEEP YOU.  MAY THE LORD MAKE HIS FACE TO SHINE UPON YOU AND BE GRACIOUS TO YOU.  MAY THE LORD LIFT UP HIS COUNTENANCE UPON YOU, AND GIVE YOU PEACE!
_

 JESUS!!!

Blessings to all of you and I hope you have a wonderful day with your family and friends...I know I am!!!  

Love to you with the love of the Lord!!! :blowkiss:

N&W


----------



## pebbles (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas, sis!!!  To you and to all the Christian sisters celebrating the birth of our Savior today, may His love surround you and His peace be with you!


----------



## dlewis (Dec 25, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!


----------



## donna894 (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for this post N&W  We can get so busy during the holidays, that we can lose track of the true reason for the season.

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## rafikichick92 (Dec 25, 2009)

Mery Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## Almaz (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all my Christian friends may you days be bright and happy and I wish you much success and happiness in the new year


----------



## Laela (Dec 25, 2009)

*A Very Mary Christmas to everyone* who is Celebrating Christ today.

Jesus reigns all year round and I honor and Celebrate his birth Today as well. 
Enjoy your time with friends/family and stay Blessed!

PEACE ON EARTH, GOODWILL TO MEN >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7670CXvPX0


----------



## mswoman (Dec 25, 2009)

Happy Jesus Birthday to all!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice & Wavy thank you for this thread! 

My Christmas just got Merrier as I was led to read 1 John 4:7-12 

_ *7*_Beloved, let us love one another, for love is (springs) from God; and he who loves [his fellowmen] is begotten (born) of God and is coming [progressively] to know and understand God [to perceive and recognize and get a better and clearer knowledge of Him]. 


*8*He who does not love has not become acquainted with God [does not and never did know Him], for God is love. 

*9*In this the love of God was made manifest (displayed) where we are concerned: in that God sent His Son, the only begotten or [f]unique [Son], into the world so that we might live through Him. 

*10*In this is love: not that we loved God, but that He loved us and sent His Son to be the propitiation (the atoning sacrifice) for our sins. 

*11Beloved, if God loved us so [very much], we also ought to love one another. * 
*12*No man has at any time [yet] seen God. But if we love one another, God abides (lives and remains) in us and His love (that love which is essentially His) is brought to completion (to its full maturity, runs its full course, is perfected) in us!

Most of us express our love towards one another through giving. Whether it's our time, or a present from the heart:heart2:! On that note, I'm off to celebrate the birth of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ with my love ones!

I wish everyone a Merry Christmas...:reddancer:


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 25, 2009)

Amen. Merry Christmas Ladies!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2009)

pebbles said:


> Merry Christmas, sis!!!  To you and to all the Christian sisters celebrating the birth of our Savior today, may His love surround you and His peace be with you!


Hi Pebbles!  I hope you are having a wonderful day!!!  Love ya!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2009)

dlewis said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!


Hi D!  I know you are having a wonderful time and eating great food....love ya!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2009)

donna894 said:


> Thanks for this post N&W  We can get so busy during the holidays, that we can lose track of the true reason for the season.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all of you!


You are more than welcome, sis


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2009)

rafikichick92 said:


> Mery Christmas everyone!!!


Merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2009)

rafikichick92 said:


> Mery Christmas everyone!!!





Almaz said:


> Merry Christmas to all my Christian friends may you days be bright and happy and I wish you much success and happiness in the new year


Almaz, thank you so much!  I truly appreciate your kind words during this wonderful and holy time for believers in Jesus Christ!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2009)

Laela said:


> *A Very Mary Christmas to everyone* who is Celebrating Christ today.
> 
> Jesus reigns all year round and I honor and Celebrate his birth Today as well.
> Enjoy your time with friends/family and stay Blessed!
> ...


Amen!  Merry Christmas, Laela!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2009)

mswoman said:


> Happy Jesus Birthday to all!


Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Nice & Wavy thank you for this thread!
> 
> My Christmas just got Merrier as I was led to read 1 John 4:7-12
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas to you too and thank you!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 25, 2009)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Amen. Merry Christmas Ladies!



Merry Christmas to you too!!!


----------



## Renaylor (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all and have a blessed day!


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Dec 25, 2009)

AMEN!
Thanks OP for this wonderful post. Merry Christmas to each & everyone of you!
Be Blessed!


----------



## dimopoulos (Dec 26, 2009)

I would like to also wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year to you and your loved ones.


_The wish comes from the heart and it is well meant. If you are not a Christian, take it as that. You don't have to be a Christian to say thank you and understand the meaning of the wish._

For the record, Political Correctness does not exist in this board.


----------



## discobiscuits (Dec 26, 2009)

dimopoulos said:


> I would like to also wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year to you and your loved ones.
> 
> 
> _The wish comes from the heart and it is well meant. If you are not a Christian, take it as that. *You don't have to be a Christian to* say thank you and *understand the meaning of the wish.*_
> ...



happy healthy new year to all from me as well


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 26, 2009)

I just had to come back in this thread....

I had a Merry Christmas.....I experienced a lot of loses in my life and sometimes it's not easy to deal around the holidays when mommy has gone to be with the Lord. 

But what God has shown me is that when your heart is still open to give and receive love....He will pour out blessing in ways you'd never imagined! Although my mother would never be replaced the Lord ensures I'm surrounded by loved ones....And love truly makes a world of a difference. 

He is a God that can mend broken hearts, heal wounds, and restore our souls if we would allow Him to come into our lives.

I no longer take for granted the opportunity to be with friends and family and share the gift of love. You just never know who may need that healing touch.

I hope everyone had a Merry Christmas and each year it will be more Merrier! 

~God Bless


----------



## Laela (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi, PinkPebbles 

I so agree with the bolded... 






PinkPebbles said:


> I just had to come back in this thread....
> 
> I had a Merry Christmas.....I experienced a lot of loses in my life and sometimes it's not easy to deal around the holidays when mommy has gone to be with the Lord.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> _MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU AND KEEP YOU. MAY THE LORD MAKE HIS FACE TO SHINE UPON YOU AND BE GRACIOUS TO YOU. MAY THE LORD LIFT UP HIS COUNTENANCE UPON YOU, AND GIVE YOU PEACE!_
> 
> 
> JESUS!!!
> ...


 


pebbles said:


> Merry Christmas, sis!!!  To you and to all the Christian sisters celebrating the birth of our Savior today, may His love surround you and His peace be with you!


 
Amen... !     

Happy Birthday Jesus, Our Precious Lord and Saviour!  

and

Merry Christmas to All.  

for He is surely worth celebrating...Surely He is.  

If I can celebrate my birth, how much more to celebrate His birth regardless of the actual date upon which He was born.   

The 'gift' of His Holy and Immaculate 'Conception', His Holy Birth, which gave Life upon this Earth, His Death and Ressurrection so that we 'too' shall live and that He is now sitting on the right hand of the Father in Heaven...

His Birth tells it all.  

For God allowed Him not to be aborted, nor abandoned, but to complete His Divine Purpose upon the earth for all of mankind. 

Tis All...

Tis All...

Tis All...

It tells it all.  

Tis All ... 

Praise God in the Highest.  In Jesus' Name, Amen...

Tis All


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 26, 2009)

dimopoulos said:


> I would like to also wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year to you and your loved ones.
> 
> _*The wish comes from the heart and it is well meant.   If you are not a Christian, take it as that.   You don't have to be a* *Christian to say thank you and understand the meaning of the wish.*_
> 
> *For the record, Political Correctness does not exist in this board*.


 
 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 26, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> I just had to come back in this thread....
> 
> I had a Merry Christmas.....I experienced a lot of loses in my life and sometimes it's not easy to deal around the holidays when mommy has gone to be with the Lord.
> 
> ...


 
I just wanted to give you a great big 'Mommie Hug'....



Your mom gave birth to a beautiful daughter... "you".  

Merry Christmas PinkPebbles.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 26, 2009)

Laela said:


> Hi, PinkPebbles
> 
> I so agree with the bolded...


 
Hi, Glad to see you back !



Shimmie said:


> I just wanted to give you a great big 'Mommie Hug'....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Ms.Shimmie . 

You are like the big 'Mommie' on the forum because you have a lot of love and warmth in your heart! You speak the truth and always mean well . 

I'll never forget you Ms. Shimmie :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 26, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Hi, Glad to see you back !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  For you too, Darlin'.  You too.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 26, 2009)

dimopoulos said:


> I would like to also wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year to you and your loved ones.
> 
> 
> _The wish comes from the heart and it is well meant. If you are not a Christian, take it as that. You don't have to be a Christian to say thank you and understand the meaning of the wish._
> ...


Hi Cuz!  Thank you so much for this post!  I truly hope you had a wonderful Christmas and may your New Year be a healthy and prosperous one for you and your family!

God bless you!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 26, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Amen... !
> 
> Happy Birthday Jesus, Our Precious Lord and Saviour!
> 
> ...


TIS ALL!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 26, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> I just had to come back in this thread....
> 
> I had a Merry Christmas.....I experienced a lot of loses in my life and sometimes it's not easy to deal around the holidays when mommy has gone to be with the Lord.
> 
> ...


And this is what its all about....God doing great things in our lives and allowing us to be a blessing to someone else by doing His work here on the earth!

Your post is awesome, PP....thank you sooooooooooo much!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> And this is what its all about....God doing great things in our lives and allowing us to be a blessing to someone else by doing His work here on the earth!
> 
> Your post is awesome, PP....thank you sooooooooooo much!


 
Thank you Nice & Wavy! 

You are truly a blessing on this forum. I truly respect and appreciate you:blowkiss:!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 26, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> Thank you Nice & Wavy!
> 
> You are truly a blessing on this forum. I truly respect and appreciate you:blowkiss:!


Thank you, PinkPebbles!  I feel the same way about you.  Everytime I come into the CF, I know that I will read your posts and be blessed because you speak with a heart of love and compassion for God's people.  I truly appreciate you as well and love you sis 

May the Lord continue to do what He started in your life and I know that your ministry will be great because of your heart!

You are a blessing to me!


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 26, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> TIS ALL!!!


 
Yo' te' amo   

Tis all... :Rose:


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 26, 2009)

dimopoulos said:


> I would like to also wish all of you a Merry Christmas and a Happy and Healthy New Year to you and your loved ones.
> 
> 
> _The wish comes from the heart and it is well meant. If you are not a Christian, take it as that. You don't have to be a Christian to say thank you and understand the meaning of the wish._
> ...


 


Nice & Wavy said:


> Hi Cuz!  Thank you so much for this post! I truly hope you had a wonderful Christmas and may your New Year be a healthy and prosperous one for you and your family!
> 
> God bless you!!!!


 
Truly it is ...  "Tis All'


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Dec 26, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Yo' te' amo
> 
> Tis all... :Rose:



Yup, yup.....

Tis all.....!


----------



## beverly (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Shimmie, good to see you  Happy belated christmas


----------



## Shimmie (Dec 28, 2009)

beverly said:


> Hi Shimmie, good to see you  Happy belated christmas


 
Hi "Beautiful Beverly" ... Happy Christmas and Happy New Year to you.  

I'm still 'here', 'being 'me'... 

I wish you and your loved ones the happiest of Seasons and all of God's blessings coming through for you.  This I mean beyond words, beyond threads, beyond posts and any manner of cliche'.   

God bless you Precious Lady.  :Rose:


----------

